# Boo Goes to the Rainbow Bridge Today



## Sanstar (Jan 6, 2001)

I just made the phone call to the vet, he will be here in a few hours to help Boo on his journey to the bridge. My heart is broken into a million pieces, although I know this is the kindest thing we can do for him its still **** hard to say good bye, he has been my best friend and by my side for the last 10 years.Jamie and I have said our good byes to him allready and now he is just laying out in the grass I believe he knows. This horrible thing called cancer, I hate that word atm







He will be in our arms when he passes with his sissy Queenie by his side .


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ouch! That hurts! I am so so sorry! I wish there was some words that would make it all better, but there isn't.







Just know we are here for you and that you fought the best you could!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. I do know how difficult it is to make such a decision as I had to let my Lizzy go to Rainbow Bridge last October. It is the hardest act of love in the world. {{{hugss}}}


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

It's very hard but it's the right thing and good that he will be
at home.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If it is any help, I think most dogs and for sure GSD's will tell us when they are done with the fight to stay with us. They just have that look in their eye that says as much as I love you, staying any longer is just too hard I can't do it any more.

Boo knows your love for him and if he could he would move heaven and earth to stay with you longer, but he just can't any more their is go strength left.

Hugs to you and thank you for making Boo's life a happy one.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry about your Boo. I will keep you in my thoughts today.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Jamie. You are doing the kindest thing for him that you can now. And it's very good that he'll be home in familiar surroundings in the place he loved most and with the family he loves.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Rest in Peace dear Boo. He was lucky to have a wonderful home!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so sorry-thoughts and prayers from us on this difficult day.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

goodspeed to the bridge boo, bless your heart. i am so sorry.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Jamie, I'm so sorry... Such a difficult decision to make, but it takes a tremendous amount of love and courage to be able to release him from his sick body. My thoughts and prayers will be with you all on this most difficult of days...

Run free and healthy sweetie...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I am so sorry! I HATE CANCER!!!! DARN IT!!!!! soooooooooooo sorry!!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you all.


----------



## Teufelhund (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry... :-(


----------



## Sanstar (Jan 6, 2001)

Boo went to the bridge yesterday, with his Mommy , Daddy and Sissy by his side, Mommy and Daddy had him in our arms, it was very peaceful. Thank you all for the kind words as this is so very very hard on us , But I do know he will forever live in our hearts and he was such a special gift to have had !


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Gosh, I am so sorry. They really are a gift to us all. Be strong.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My heart goes out to you, I'm so sorry.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. I lost my Jasmine, also 10, to cancer last Friday. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

How is everyone doing? I'm so sorry for your loss. True love sometimes means letting them go, because you put their needs above your own wants of having them with you longer...like they said, the greatest act of love, selflessness, and kindness. You can be sure you're being watched over always, until the time comes you can be reunited.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Listen to the "Wind", that means they are at the Bridge, wagging their tails.....


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I am so sorry. So many of our beloved dogs are being lost to cancer lately.

RIP Boo.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I also lost my girl, at age 10 to cancer.

I hope they've found each other at the bridge and became fast friends.









My condolences.

-Jackie


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..

My deepest condolesces..

Tanya


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

So very sorry.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss........it is truly an act of love to take an action which causes us so much pain....run free at the Bridge Boo









Lee


----------

